# ideas to help with mental/emotional exhaustion



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

Ok, I hit a point today where I am mentally/emotionally exhausted. I know I have a long road ahead of me. What are some ways to refill my mental/emotional gas tank so to speak? I know doing by action without getting anything back for awhile is gonna suck, and it's gonna be trying....


----------



## SaffronPower (Mar 6, 2011)

What's something you like to do that you lose time when you're doint it? For me it's usually spring cleaning! I love being totally entranced with the task at hand and not thinking a bit about...bills or people or who needs what when. 

Sometimes I need a change of scenery and time for my mind to wander. Like a drive in the country with no intent purpose. Just a couple hours to myself and XM radio.


----------



## jessi (Feb 11, 2009)

I feel this way as well at times, it just seems like to much work at times, I feel like I have nothing left to give........
I know it helps when I just keep things simple, really take the time to enjoy what you see, the beauty of life itself, it helps to really quiet the mind..........think about the important things in life, like your health, the love of your family............do the little things we fret about really matter............
Faith in yourself and the fact that everything you do is worth it........
Teaching your children all about forgiveness, understanding and working through tough times is what is the real test of being a whole and good person................
Do something just for you every day, help someone in need every day even if it's just opening a door for someone else.....smile and say thank you....................it helps me........


----------



## failingoptimist (Mar 9, 2011)

I read your post because I can use some ideas as well. I have been writing in a journal and that has been helping. It is for my eyes only, so I feel free to write whatever comes to mind. Pay no attention to grammar, or it making sense. Just write and keep the pen moving. It is surprising what comes out, and I feel like it's out of my mind for at least a little while.


----------



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

thank you so much, I don't want bandaids....therapy will help me in the long term. I just feel overwhelmed today, it's just hard to trudge on to save my marriage, when the other party is apprehensive. Again, I know I have a long road, he's home, willing to do counseling, positive steps. It's just so hard to throw myself all the way in, when I have to take the high road and show him by action that this all is going to be permanent.


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Paramore...

It sucks, doesn't it?! It seems that sometimes we feel like we are giving soooo much to heal the relationship, more than the other person, and it's not fair. 

Stay strong. But also realize you are responsible for your own happiness. Just you. I honestly believe the more you act like you are the sh$t, the more confidence you will feel. It's self contagious. And really...is it far from the truth? Thousands of people out there would just gush at the chance to be with you, show you love the way you want and need it, and be grateful for the love you give them! You are that bag of chips, and then some!

It gets hard, but keep it up. The more confidence you have in yourself, the happier you will be, and the better you will feel. Plus, if you believe in yourself with that kind of confidence, the SO then loses all power the have against you in making you feel low and moody!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bigwayneo (Jan 22, 2011)

I have a couple of things.

-Crank up some angry music (static-X, Korn, w/e metal my brother left here when he visists), clean, play with my daughters....all of us pass out and take an amazing nap. 

-If your into FPS shooters....go online and kill people. Now for me this is 50/50. If I go online and do great for 2 matches I feel like a god. I feel refreshed and happy and ready to kick ass in life. If I do bad... haha well you get the idea.

-Sex. I know for women you need emotions so that might not work for you.... but as a guy, you could understand why it helps me. (when I get it)

-Playing with my daughters, they are both babies, so its a funny laugh time. 

-Go out to Dinner, just you. or a friend. 

-If you have kids, get someone to watch them over night, and just sleep.

-Work.... I say this because I work 2-3 times a month at Gamestop and I love working there. But for me, its also because I am a stay at home daddy right now.

-Come on here and post.

-Shopping... I know this requires money, but even the dollar store can be fun.

-Pretty much anything that you really enjoy, makes you laugh, that is fun....pure innocent fun. Something that does not allow you to think about what is going on.

i hope these helps. I am sure I could go on.


----------



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks all, I know getting out of the house will help, for sure. Right now I feel a little bit better, even though he is mad at me for looking at his phone, I just needed to do that for me to show my little faith isn't misplaced. So yeah he's mad at me now. It's been so long since I've been me, I am not even sure what I like anymore. That's part of the problem, I have been wife/mom for so long, I lost me along the way too. I do like to crosstitch, play WoW, but the game is one of the factors, so I have kind of a negative association right now with it. Staying home all day with little kiddies kind of makes it hard lol. Anyways, yeah fun....what's that again? lol.


----------



## Forsaken (Feb 14, 2011)

Yea I used to love playing WoW but seeing as how that kind of created some of the problems I've strayed away from it. I haven't even had the desire to play, I think the last time I played was about 1 1/2 to 2 months ago.

I started playing Call of Duty MW2. It can be a great stress reliever, and the matches are no longer than 10 minutes so 2 or 3 rounds and I feel quite a bit better. Also I'm not one to get pissed at games so I don't really care if i'm getting worked so long as I manage to get off at least 1 kill thats funny to me.

Sometimes I like to go see a movie by myself. When I do I kind of feel pathetic. Though I noticed when your by yourself at the movies, you actually pay more attention to the movie and enjoy it a lot more.

I also like to play the guitar, and watch things like Alice in Chains unplugged or Stone Temple Pilots unplugged.


----------

